#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Electrical Engineer

## shubhamdixit

I want to know about the skill that a company demands in an Electrical Engineer during placement.By skill I mean softwares,,,,,,,,,any knowledge other than academic





  Similar Threads: electrical engineer software course as an electrical engineer Electrical Engineer e book pdf downloads Electrical Power Engineers Handbook Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    from electrical engineer Renuka patkar Mumbai

----------


## gugulothu ramesh

please send me the electrical engineer sample resume

----------


## gugulothu ramesh

send me the sample resume by taking one example for electrical engineer

----------


## koolkroocer

> please send me the electrical engineer sample resume





> send me the sample resume by taking one example for electrical engineer


This is the link for the sample resume..
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threads/255-Sample-resume-for-that-geeky-engineer-in-you!-Full-of-data!!

----------


## mukkala harikrishna

pls send the one electrical engineer resume with 75% pls send me sir
my mail:mukkalaharikrishna26[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ajjuazhar

if a software company hiring a electrical engineer means there requirements are 1.programing in c language 2.programing with micro-controller 3.programming in embedded system that's all.additional courses like c++ and PL C.
i hope this is helpful.

----------

